# A strategy game i can download easily for free?



## isitme (Jul 31, 2009)

something not that taxing that doesn't require a lot of concentration where i can play against the computer for a few hours a night

prefferably with explosions, but not too much disk space

for free

torrent is ok....

ideas?


----------



## Kanda (Jul 31, 2009)

One of the C&C Red Alert type games?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.wesnoth.org/


----------



## isitme (Jul 31, 2009)

Kanda said:


> One of the C&C Red Alert type games?



anything really



FridgeMagnet said:


> http://www.wesnoth.org/



turn based 

i'll give it a shot tho


----------



## Kanda (Jul 31, 2009)

Torrent or Rapidshare C&C/Red Alert


----------



## kained&able (Jul 31, 2009)

freeciv

turn based again though and no explosions.


dave


----------



## isitme (Jul 31, 2009)

i really don't like command and conquer. it's boring. you always just build loads of tanks and win, there's no strategy in the battles, it's just managing your ore output so you can build tanks quickly


----------



## isitme (Jul 31, 2009)

ok, two really geeky games on the downlizzle


----------



## Kanda (Jul 31, 2009)

I always used to win C&C with Alsations


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jul 31, 2009)

Any of the Sudden Strike games


----------



## Crispy (Jul 31, 2009)

freeciv is aces, but the computer will kick your face in on anything other than easy, unless you have a super geeky optimal resource and city growing strategy.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 31, 2009)

That sounds good.  The torrent versions of Civilisation are all fucking cunts once you actually try to set them up.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 31, 2009)

Freeciv always refused to run on my mac (works fine on the linux box mind).


----------



## Random (Aug 1, 2009)

Crispy said:


> freeciv is aces, but the computer will kick your face in on anything other than easy, unless you have a super geeky optimal resource and city growing strategy.



why does it win? Is the AI really clever in using its units, or does it just give itself lots of ree resources? From what I can see of freeciv it has exactly the same city management as civ2.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2009)

It's just really clever. if you check the wiki pages where you download freeciv, there's loads on strategy. Getting your first cities to produce 2 science instead of 1, or extra production, can totally swing the early game. Then you've got to make toally optimal choices of what to build when. otherwise, the computer rolls up on your shores around 0AD with advanced units and wipes the floor with you.


----------



## ericjarvis (Aug 1, 2009)

Crispy said:


> It's just really clever. if you check the wiki pages where you download freeciv, there's loads on strategy. Getting your first cities to produce 2 science instead of 1, or extra production, can totally swing the early game. Then you've got to make toally optimal choices of what to build when. otherwise, the computer rolls up on your shores around 0AD with advanced units and wipes the floor with you.



Haven't tried freeciv, but there's a basic approach that generally works on all the Civ derivatives I've tried.

You have to concentrate on your strength as a human being and target the AI's weakness as a set of algorithms. You can handle a more complex strategy than it can. Always attack an opponent from several directions at once. If possible attack an opponent that is just the other side of the most powerful opponent you are currently at peace with. That way the AI civilisations have to fight each other to take the war to you.

The AI doesn't think ahead as well as you can. It doesn't do generalised strategies all that well over the long term. Chances are you can outthink it when it comes to trading strategies even more easily that with military stuff.Get out and explore fast, and build new settlements as fast as you can. Remember, it's your planet, all of it belongs to you, especially the seas and the air, and the AI civs must all die.


----------



## Random (Aug 1, 2009)

Crispy said:


> It's just really clever. if you check the wiki pages where you download freeciv, there's loads on strategy. Getting your first cities to produce 2 science instead of 1, or extra production, can totally swing the early game. Then you've got to make toally optimal choices of what to build when. otherwise, the computer rolls up on your shores around 0AD with advanced units and wipes the floor with you.



that's it - i'm definitely downloading this now.  Let's see how it likes some of my REX up it


----------



## XR75 (Aug 1, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_Control_(video_game)


----------



## subversplat (Aug 1, 2009)

Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines

Top stuff


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Aug 1, 2009)

Top stuff but ridiculously hard.


----------

